# EU F&F / Closed Beta



## Delröy1 (17. September 2011)

Beta is comin!
laut einigen foren sind bereits glückliche leute mit keys ausgestattet! wenn ihr nun auch einen habg dann mal GZ! hier für euch ien wenig was zum lesen über leute die glück haben 
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/2690869606
so far!


----------



## Arthasis (17. September 2011)

Naja, das sind die Leute die von nem Blizzard Mitarbeiter für die F&F geflagged wurden, also noch keine Closed Beta, aber immerhin wurden wieder neue Leute eingeladen.

Schätze aber dass dann vor Ende nächster Woche keine Invites mehr raus gehen, leider


----------



## Dropz (21. September 2011)

mittlerweile hat auch die closed beta begonnen


----------



## Lari (21. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß gabs aber noch keine EU-Invites. Sollen wohl heute im Laufe des Tages kommen.


----------



## cherry009 (22. September 2011)

Gerade auf der Bnet seite geschaut und ...
BETA INVITE bekommen  Bin so happy gerade am runterladen ^^
Freu mich schon laut email vor ca 1h und 30 min bekommen also leutz gucken lohnt sich


----------



## BigKingAlexxx (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

wisst ihr ob man Beta Keys bekommt obwohl man kein Abo mehr am laufen hat?

Mfg
Alex


----------



## cherry009 (22. September 2011)

> Hallo,
> 
> wisst ihr ob man Beta Keys bekommt obwohl man kein Abo mehr am laufen hat?
> 
> ...



Ja 

Habe kein aktives wow abo aber diablo2 und warcraft drinne 
Man muss halt irgentein game von blizz haben.

*Ist jetzt fertig runtergeladen erst mal schön zoggen ^^


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2011)

release im frühen 2012? laut blizz blog wohl schon, seite gelöscht  die seite wäre diese Mein Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (10. Oktober 2011)

wer spielt es denn nun hier von euch? wer war so "glücklich" freigeschaltet zu werden?


----------

